# Accon AGLink 4 und .net?



## mpexx (25 Juni 2008)

Hallo allerseits.

Gibt es für AGLink Version 4 eigentlich keinen .net Wrapper?
Habe dummerweise die Software schon fast fertig ( mit AGLink 3.7 ) und keine Lust/Zeit alles wieder neu zu schreiben. 

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Juni 2008)

Selbstverständlich gibt es diesen. Kurze mail an unseren Support genügt. Ab der nächsten Relase ist dieser wieder integraler Bestandteil des Setups. Die Anpassung an AGlink 4.x hat nur etwas länger gedauert.


----------



## mpexx (25 Juni 2008)

Super. Danke 

Ich schreib dann gleich mal ne Mail.


----------

